# Killin stix



## dh10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Has anyone used these arrows? If so what’s your opinion on them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIYS (Apr 2, 2018)

My wife and I have been using these arrows in our compound bows for a few years now. I am now using them in my recurve for competitions and really like them. They are straight, tough and consistent so basically everything you can ask for in a arrow. They are also made in Canada which makes Killin’ Stix the only Canadian arrow that I know of.


----------



## bassguy (Jan 22, 2019)

Haven't tried them - but I know someone who uses them and swears by them.


----------



## bushrod70 (Feb 5, 2019)

These are Chinese arrows not made in Canada. Same shafts as Black Eagle arrows with different badging.


----------



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

If you are looking into them, i would source your components elsewhere. Especially for the smaller diameter arrows. I had a lot of issues with their half outs on the ventilator series. Threads were shot on 30% out of the box and the rest bent after a year of shooting.


----------



## bushrod70 (Feb 5, 2019)

Chinese junk!


----------



## dh10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Bushrod70 are u saying black eagles are Chinese junk as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushrod70 (Feb 5, 2019)

Nope just the components on the killin stix and black eagle especially the outserts . Sorry should have been clear on that. I had black eagle shafts there ok.


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

I have a friend that bought some at a trade show....he seemed very indifferent about them and has stopped shooting them since. I think they're pretty average.


----------



## lombardi_steven (Jun 29, 2019)

I am not sure as I have never used these. but there is a guy shooting in a number of tournaments both here in canada and the USA and he is doing really well with these arrows.


----------



## WhipperwillOD (Jun 28, 2019)

following


----------

